# S&W M&P Modifications



## CannonMan (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a SW MP .40 cal. I like the gun, except for the trigger.  I have looked at some do it yourself fixes to grind some pieces down to make the trigger smoother and lighter. But Im nervous in my ability to take a file to my gun. I certainly dont have the $$$ to pay a gunsmith to do it. Is there a place anyone knows of where I can buy drop in parts rather than doing on the kitchen counter what should be done in a machine shop... by people who know what they are doing. Or does anyone know where I can buy new parts when I mess up the existing ones?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Mar 3, 2012)

here is the answer to all your problems and questions. 

http://www.apextactical.com/index.php


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 3, 2012)

Have a qualified Smith do the work. Just curious, as I own a few M&P pistols, how much have you shot this pistol?

If you're used to shooting pistols with slick single action triggers then the feel of the M&P, Glock, XD, etc, are going the be a bit of an acquired taste. I shoot em' fairly well now, but back in 88, I didn't care for my first Glock's trigger at all.

It took more than a few rounds for me to ever warm up to the striker type/double action pull.


----------



## CannonMan (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a bit of experience with 1911 style and revolvers firing double action and single action cocked. The bulk of my pistol experience, which is admittedly limited is with double action striker types such as my MP and Glocks. As for the M&P I have put at least 1000 rounds through it in the 2 years I have had it. I feel like I just cant get used to the "gritty" feel of the trigger pull. I would like it alot more if it came to the break smoother. Im also looking at different grips. The bulk of all the grips that come with the gun is focused towards the bottom. I want more bulk up towards the tang, where the web of the thumb goes. I have a bad habit of smothering the trigger, and putting all the way up to the first joint on it rather than pressing with the pad on the tip of the finger. Maybe if I save up and get some more coaching this will improve?


----------



## crazyjigr (Mar 7, 2012)

Go to adventure outdoors very reasonable trigger jobs $80??


----------



## mike bell (Mar 8, 2012)

I know several Swat guys that are using Apex tactical.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Apr 27, 2012)

+ 1 for adventure outdoors . they got the gritty feel and heavy pull fixed without all the apex parts . Mine was bad and did not get any better after 500 rounds of shooting .


----------

